
Prepare for potential layoffs - _ttg
https://jacobian.org/2020/mar/13/layoffs-are-coming/
======
Hackbraten
> Common advice is to have 6 months of living expenses in liquid assets

This is where I stopped reading.

~~~
jacobian
Why?

~~~
Hackbraten
It’s neither helpful nor actionable advice. By the time I read this, I can’t
make any “liquid assets” magically appear, neither right now nor in time to be
useful. (Assuming you’re referring to savings, i. e. money.)

At the same time, I can’t make my monthly rates go away for the next few
years.

An article that basically tells me I’m fucked is not actionable. I regret even
clicking on it.

~~~
forkexec
Is indirectly suggesting inequality exists the article's "fault" or is it your
inability to confront it?

